# XY vs ORAS



## Rocky (Jul 23, 2015)

Now that both games have been out for a while, I'm curious to see which pair of games people enjoyed the most. 

For me it'd have to be XY because of a combination of the Kalos region itself (and its overworld music), trainer customization, and available Pokemon during the actual main quest. That gives it tons of replayability imo.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 23, 2015)

XY because it basically debuted the 3D whatever style for the franchise. ORAS is more of a really nice recap of a prized gba game.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 23, 2015)

I've never played XY but I get the feeling it's better.

I love ORAS though. Mostly cos it was my first real gen, but rebooted.

I'm patiently waiting for Z...


----------



## Rocky (Jul 23, 2015)

The thing I like the most about ORAS is the fact that you can catch all of the legendaries. It's fun trying to get them all, and thanks to Pokebank I won't lose them all if I decide to restart the game.


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 23, 2015)

Assuming it's true that ORAS doesn't have the same stupid name censor thing anymore (the one that made it impossible to name your trainer or Pokemon stuff like Violet, Viola, Connor, Penelope, etc.), I'd give it to ORAS by default.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll give it to XY, largely on the virtue of their effort. The jump to 3D, Super Training and fixes to Breeding, Pokemon Amie and all the unique character interactions, refined Wi-Fi with the PSS, custom trainer designs, Megas, Fairies, and all the nods and analogs to real world France in Kalos...They put in a-lot of work, and it all came out pretty nicely. There's some stuff I'd want to be changed a bit, like the direction of the plot/characters, that occasional frame-rate dip, and the lack of tutor moves, but the good outweighs the bad imo. 

ORAS, I'm not a big fan. The main story and updated features like the PokeNav+ and Bases were really cool, but it kinda fizzled out with me sometime after I got into the post-game. I feel like HGSS did a better job at bringing the complete experience back on the enhanced hardware, and they added so much more in terms of content that it lasts well beyond the nostalgia. Walking Pokemon, Pokeathlon Tournaments, the new Safari Zone, Battle Tower adapted from Crystal _and_ the new Frontier to go with it, modernized trainer rosters and rematch teams for the full Indigo League (Gyms, E4, _and_ Lance), and a few returning dungeons that were actually absent in the original GSC. Morimoto was insane with his direction, and I love him for it. 

ORAS feels a bit wishy-washy in comparison, and in some respect just left a bitter taste in my mouth after a while. 

There's almost nothing adapted from Pokemon Emerald, except for the Rayquaza history. Heavy blow to the post-game challenges, because it means no Trainer Hill, no post-game Gym challenges, and no Battle Frontier. And I really dislike that they neglected the latter specifically because of casuals players who don't have time...Those types of features have always been _*options*_ for people who want more out of their game  In no way whatsoever does it intrude upon a casual experience.


Another thing they left out was the PokeBlock feeder in the Safari Zone, which was an excellent way of luring in Pokemon with specific Natures back in the day. The Safari in general has that weird, bike centric design that's fairly convoluted...

They also left out custom avatars _deliberately _because Hoenn isn't "fashionable"  I can't do this.

The enhanced Berry system from XY was quickly thrown out too...Instead of having one, big, focused garden to plant and harvest, you have to run around the overworld again! The growth mulch isn't in the game either, so you can't expand your harvest nearly as well. 

Its not a bad game, but some of it is just a disappointment and there's some real missed potential.

It does have a few things over XY though, like the more polished graphics (its kinda subtle, but noticeably the overworld lighting is better, and elemental effects are _much_ better), the story and characters are more fleshed out, and the Nav+ makes traveling better.


----------



## Island (Jul 27, 2015)

The lack of character customization was a huge disappointment.

Going from character customization to no character customization is inherently a bad move unless your protagonist is an iconic character like Red or Blue.

At the very least, we should have been able to customize what Brendan/May wore.

Honestly, that was enough to make X/Y a more enjoyable experience. Being able to play as my own trainer made for a much better game than playing as Brendan who never really had an established personality in the first place.

Compounding that, X/Y had so many Pok?mon available whereas OR/AS mostly stuck to the original roster. The fact that I could play the game with a team full of my favorites was a far more fun than playing with a revamped version of my R/S team from ten years ago.

OR/AS relied a lot on nostalgia which didn't compare to the freedom of choice I had in X/Y to make my own character with a team that wasn't a cookie cutter "Everyone who plays through the story has this team!"


----------



## Bonly (Jul 27, 2015)

I easily like ORAS better. 

>I like the Hoenn region better then Kalos so that's a plus. 
>I love the new soaring feature they added as now I don't need to have a flying Pokemon on my team and I can now see Hoenn from above which looks great.
>I like how now I can fly to actual routes instead of having to go to a city/town when I fly/soar.
>I like how they brought back secret bases and how awesome they made them(my base is too sexy yo)
>I like that I can now catch damn near all the legendary Pokemon and since I skipped Gen V it was neat to play with some of their legendary pokes
>I loved the new megas they added like Mega Slowbro and Mega Altaria as well as how I can get every mega in one game.
>I enjoyed the sneaking feature which let me get some pokes with some good moves right off the bat
>I love the Dexnav
>I enjoyed the Dealt episode quite a bit
>It has Steve, nuff said
>And I enjoyed the story better then XY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## itzie4 (Jul 27, 2015)

I played Ruby, Sapphire, and Emerald to death as a kid. Going through it again just felt so bland to me. 

XY were stale too.

I'd probably give it to XY just because i like the in game story a little more..


----------



## lacey (Jul 27, 2015)

Honestly for me, the biggest thing XY has against ORAS is the trainer customization. Game Freak's reasoning for not including it in ORAS doesn't do it for me. At the very least, we should have been allowed to wear different outfits. 

I like ORAS' version of the original story, and I actually found it more engaging and enjoyable than XY's. Not that XY's story was terrible (Easily one of the darker Pokemon stories.), but the characters themselves that were involved just didn't grab me the way Team Aqua and Team Magma did. Could be a nostalgia issue though. 

I love the new secret bases in ORAS though as well. Didn't think I was going to get as involved in that as I did, but I'm happy with the base I have and I wish I could have more than one. 

And there's just so much more to do in ORAS than in XY. When I finished XY's story, I found myself just starting the game over again because...there wasn't anything after beating AZ. Not bonus story, no full-scale legendary hunts (unlike in ORAS where you can easily spend a good while getting all of them.), it just felt like it was done and over with and there was nothing left. Of course, I did have a similar feeling after the Delta episode, but at least there was a little extra something after the end credits rolled beside a Pokemon battle. 

Overall, not having trainer customization is a huge slight, but I'm still giving the vote to ORAS.


----------



## luminaeus (Jul 27, 2015)

Emerald is my most played pokemon game ever, so I loved ORAS.

XY got the most attention because it was "the first of its kind" imo. It's still a great game though. There are a lot of polished up things in ORAS that I liked better, especially the megastone availability. Gonna give it to ORAS.


----------



## lacey (Jul 29, 2015)

I really liked some of the really little touch ups they did in ORAS. Some of the Mega evolution animations have a little extra "oomf" to them for example. Mega Mewtwo Y's animation has an extra bit at the end where it'll smirk and extend its arm out in challenge. That wasn't present in XY, and again, it's a small add-on, but it means a lot to me.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 29, 2015)

I liked ORAS more but I actually replayed XY more  I loved the customization and I've been out of Pokemon lately.
They're all wonderful though, I love the gen six mechanics, hell of an improvement over even BW's mechanics.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 5, 2015)

Serena said:


> When I finished XY's story, I found myself just starting the game over again because...there wasn't anything after beating AZ. No bonus story...



There actually was a bonus story. It was the Looker Chapter. It's not difficult (though neither is the Delta Episode), but I thoroughly enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2016)

ORAS is far better than XY as far as I am concern. In fact, I don't think there is a comparison.


----------



## Darkmatter (May 10, 2016)

What I liked about the XY series are the customization and the region. On top of that, the new Pokemons were quite interesting. 
But what I didn't liked about the XY series were how small the region was, the Champion was "Eh" (Cynthia, on the other hand, is bae), the Elite Four were pathetic (not design-wise; referring to the post-game about how they didn't received any additional buffs or Pokemon), and the post-game was really lacking. Plus, there was a bit too many "Rivals" that weren't even rivals at all; at least with BW, the series only had 2 acceptable Rivals (not counting N, because he's more of an antagonist instead of a rival).

ORAS had plenty of materials, and it was a nice remake. It had everything that XY lacked: Post-game contents (XY only had Looker chapters and only 3 Legendaries to hunt; ORAS had the Delta episode, and a craptons of Pokemon to catch), powerful E-4 and Champion, and even exploring experiences. Yes, It sucks that the Customization wasn't included in the remake, but I can let that one off the hook.

Don't get any wrong ideas: I liked XY, it's just that there weren't enough meat in the bones to be a satisfying game.


----------



## Swarmy (May 10, 2016)

XY for me, I loved the customization options


----------



## lacey (May 10, 2016)

Rocky said:


> There actually was a bonus story. It was the Looker Chapter. It's not difficult (though neither is the Delta Episode), but I thoroughly enjoyed it nonetheless.


Oh yeah, I forgot about it. That should tell you how I felt towards it.


----------



## Felt (May 10, 2016)

ORAS to me feels so much better, I can't really get why people prefer XY.  The story, although a repeat felt better.  The post-game content was almost non existent on XY yet there is so much to do on ORAS.  The graphics are nicer and the locations feel more unique.


----------



## Hero (May 10, 2016)

XY story was so trash


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2016)

Zinnia said:


> ORAS to me feels so much better, I can't really get why people prefer XY.  The story, although a repeat felt better.  The post-game content was almost non existent on XY yet there is so much to do on ORAS.  The graphics are nicer and the locations feel more unique.


Agreed. The Dexnav was a really amazing addition as well. 
And so do the floating on / which allowed us to get tons of legendaries and secrets islands... 

I am not sure how character customization can top all of that by itself.


----------



## Rocky (May 10, 2016)

It doesn't. If we're being objective then ORAS is the better game. Its post-game was just too superior to XY's, and it had plenty of unique features itself (Dexnav, Latios/Latias flying, Contests, etc.). Plus, if you like breeding competitive Pokemon, it is _way_ easier to do on the island in ORAS. 

I think I just prefer Kalos to Hoen, but that's probably because I logged hundreds of hours into Ruby back in the day. Kalos was fresh, and it isn't as if I didn't enjoy the game, so I was satisfied with just playing through the story multiple times. The trainer customization and plethora of available Pokemon that are actually decent kept me from getting bored.


----------



## Sunrider (May 16, 2016)

ORAS was _far_ more polished, but I still enjoyed XY more, as it wasn't a story I'd already experienced. 

And YMMV, but character customization really let the air out of ORAS. For me, I can't over state just how important it was.


----------



## Alita (May 19, 2016)

It's really close but I think I liked my AS a bit more than my pokemon Y.


----------

